

Robot Ethics: The Ethical and Social Implications of Robotics - ekpyrotic
http://ndpr.nd.edu/news/31199-robot-ethics-the-ethical-and-social-implications-of-robotics/

======
Kliment
One thing I'm missing here is a much more immediate effect, namely the effects
of automation on modern economies. I am personally of the opinion that
automation needs to happen, and we must make as much human work as we can
optional. A number of people I have talked to about this feel this is morally
wrong as it destroys jobs. I think we SHOULD destroy jobs. I believe making
people do automatable work just to survive is an insult to humanity. A
treatment of this is, in my opinion, much more immediately important than what
this book is trying to do.

------
kushagrawal
<http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1012/1012.5594.pdf> Something that I wrote
in high school. Hope you enjoy it :)

